# Audio Art A 6004



## butterMilk (Jan 27, 2014)

So I picked up this amp a couple weeks ago, and I can't find any information on it. I mean, it looks really old, and thats all I know! I got some pictures here, hopefully someone can tell me something about it. Its 25'' long. And I have it hooked up in my car right now powering a set of components, about 100w rms per side. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

never saw one of these before, but it looks like an early model from Audio Art that probably is rated at 600W, so 150W/ch X 4 channels.

small toroidal transformers, under the shields, right?

must be a 2 ohm rating, like the old school Soundstream.

looks like dual mono construction, sort of like the early Soundstream.

where did you find it?


----------



## butterMilk (Jan 27, 2014)

cajunner said:


> never saw one of these before, but it looks like an early model from Audio Art that probably is rated at 600W, so 150W/ch X 4 channels.
> 
> small toroidal transformers, under the shields, right?
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't know what you mean by small toroidal transformers lol.

I got it on craigslist. I ended up getting the Audio art amp, a Phoenix Gold M25, and a old school harman/kardon CXO-1 crossover, crossover is from 1987, and I'm totally going to hook it up in my car haha!


----------



## butterMilk (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Audio Art advertised the A-6004 as 75 watts per channel. They were sold 1989-91.

Sweet amp you have there. I have its little brother A-3004.


----------



## butterMilk (Jan 27, 2014)

MACS said:


> Audio Art advertised the A-6004 as 75 watts per channel. They were sold 1989-91.
> 
> Sweet amp you have there. I have its little brother A-3004.


Oh cool, thx man! Would that be 75w @ 4 ohm?

Are they underrated? Put out clean power? Im thinking I might try to get it bench tested 

If I bridge it I guess id get about 150x2? Do you recommend bridging it, I'm thinking I could use it for a pair of mid bass speakers.

Seems like a decent amount of power, considering the power and ground look like they accept about a 10g wire.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

butterMilk said:


> Oh cool, thx man! Would that be 75w @ 4 ohm?
> 
> Are they underrated? Put out clean power? Im thinking I might try to get it bench tested
> 
> ...


Yes 4 x 75 watts @ 4 ohms. I do not not know what method they used to determine the "75 watts", but I have an old advertisement from Audio Art and that is the companies published spec. 

Personally, I would not bridge it due to the amps age and extra stress that will be put on it. Not many of those amps still around in working condition. Getting it checked out and possibly reconditioned might be a good idea. There are several good techs here on Diyma that could do that for you.


----------



## butterMilk (Jan 27, 2014)

MACS said:


> Yes 4 x 75 watts @ 4 ohms. I do not not know what method they used to determine the "75 watts", but I have an old advertisement from Audio Art and that is the companies published spec.
> 
> Personally, I would not bridge it due to the amps age and extra stress that will be put on it. Not many of those amps still around in working condition. Getting it checked out and possibly reconditioned might be a good idea. There are several good techs here on Diyma that could do that for you.


Ah I see. Are any of these techs in the Vancouver B.C. area?

Can anyone put a value on this amp?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

if you're wondering about collector value, usually things have to be in near mint condition before that kicks in.

I would treat the amp like an old car, I'd make sure it's functionally sound, then use it until it starts giving signs of end of life.

if you don't bridge it, keep it out of clipping for long periods, and keep the ohm load from pulling too much current through it, it might last you for a while.

I wouldn't depend on it to last for several years but I'd be happy to get what I could from it and at the first sign of trouble take it out of service and have it checked out.

there's a chance you're dealing with some obsolete parts, and getting it worked on might mean you're left with a brick.

this might be unpopular here on this forum but I'd run it until it stopped, and then offer it up for someone looking for a parts amp or a fix-it guy looking to work on some older equipment.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

something you could do yourself, is to disassemble the amp down to removing the boards and cleaning off that old thermal paste, and putting a strip of kapton tape and some fresh paste, also you could run some de-oxit in the switches and potentiometers to clean the carbon traces.

the reasoning is that the old paste is dried out crud, and creates a barrier to thermal transfer, making the transistors run way hotter than normal and contributing to failure, and the de-oxit is to make the switches and pots work normally again.


----------

